# welche ingi spezi.



## quexel (4. August 2007)

hallo,

welche ingineuer spezialisierung ist am besten für welche spielweise??? hoffe jemand antwortet




mfg


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. August 2007)

quexel schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> welche ingineuer spezialisierung ist am besten für welche spielweise??? hoffe jemand antwortet
> mfg



Also als Gobilning. kannst du viele Sachen mit enormen Schaden bauen.


----------



## Zwerggast (22. August 2007)

hmmm mag sein, aber als gnomingi kannst gute Geräte bauen, die dir im kampf dann helfen (z.B. Gnomenschrumpfstrahl)


----------



## Shariko (8. September 2007)

Kommt ganz darauf an, in welche Richtung du willst. Wie die vor mir schon gesagt haben, macht ein Goboingi mit seinen Erfindungen viel Schaden und ein Gnomingi kann für sich (mehr oder minder^^) hilfreiche Sachen und  Geräte basteln.

Du musst nur wissen, in welche Richtung du deinen Ingi entwickeln willst.


----------



## melaina (3. November 2007)

Vielleicht findest du hier http://www.wowwiki.com/Engineering ein paar Anregungen.


----------



## Dunham (3. November 2007)

was bistn du für ne klasse?^^


----------

